# Help, How can I contact Brisbane immigration office?



## ed1988 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey guys

I am applying for a partner visa(I am aussie and my partner british). Problem is we are in England at the moment and want to contact the Brisbane processing office to book in an interview to submit our application as soon as we arrive back to Australia but the numbers on the immigration website are only available from within Australia. 

Any help? A direct line for the brisbane office would be most helpful so I can call them to discuss booking and appt. Thanks


----------



## nighstar (Apr 22, 2010)

you don't need to book an appointment/interview. in fact, i am pretty sure that they don't even do appointments at all anymore. just show up at the processing center with everything prepared and tell the person at reception that you would like to apply for a Partner Visa and that you have everything with you. they will give you a number and then you just wait until your number is called. once it is, you'll go to a window/desk where a person will process your application. no interview necessary, especially as your partner isn't from a high-risk country.

oh, and if you want to pay in cash you MUST have the exact amount with you.

note: i applied in person last month at the Brisbane Processing Center.


----------



## ed1988 (Aug 27, 2011)

In the case that I did still want to get in contact is their no way?

Also an additional question I hope you can help me with, my partner is on a working visa which expires the end of the year (2011) we are obviously going to stay in Australia while the partner visa processes, so does bridging visa A get granted immediately once the application is accepted for submission?


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

ed1988 said:


> In the case that I did still want to get in contact is their no way?
> 
> Also an additional question I hope you can help me with, my partner is on a working visa which expires the end of the year (2011) we are obviously going to stay in Australia while the partner visa processes, so does bridging visa A get granted immediately once the application is accepted for submission?


You should be able to send them an email, if not you can contact one of the overseas offices and they can liaise with them:
Contact Us

Once you apply for the partner visa, and when your partner's current visa expires, a Bridging visa will automatically be granted (it will have the same conditions as the preceding visa).


----------



## ed1988 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks again for your help.


----------

